# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ti shkruajmë "borës"

## fisniku-student

Unë per vete kam nje simpati ndaj borës edhe pse di te na merdhif dhe te na ftofë, mirpo per hire te bukuris dhe pamjes se bukur qe i jep natyres, gezohem dhe disponohem kur e shof.

Ndoshta kjo jeta aq te zeza ka, dhe bora kur i mbulon keto te zeza me bardhesin e saj, ateher eshte diqka pozitive dhe ja vlen te kemi simpati ndaj kesaj fluske me ngjyre te bardhë

*Fluska Bore*
*
Lehtasi duke u hedhur
Ne bardhësi duke u mbledhur
Nga qielli bie me qetësi
Duke shendrruar te nxehtën ne freski



E bardhë me bukuri
E bukur me bardhësi
Te zezën e shendrron në të bardhë
Dhe tregon se dimri ka ardhë



E butë por e ftohtë
E akulltë por jo e ngrohtë
As e ëmbël, as e thartë
Por shendrritë sikur e artë



Nëse të ka marrur malli te ecësh pa rrota
Kur është duke ra borë, shumë e rreshqitëshme të duket bota
Nese ke të nxehtë dhe do freski
Atëher shko në skijim dhe bë kënaqësi
*

----------


## fisniku-student

*E bardha borë*

*Mbulo pemë, e mbulo qati
Zbardho rrugë, e ngujo xhembë
Zbukuro natyrën dhe bëje gati
Forco akullin dhe bëje shkembë


Nën rrezet e diellit
Shkelqente një ngricë
E bardhë por si pamja e miellit
Por në ortakun e bores ishte tepricë


Bashkë me ariun edhe natyra bënë gjumë
Ngrihet uji dhe I bukuri lumë
Lule bora kerkon rreze dielli
Lulëzon natyra dhe hapet qielli


Fillojnë kënget e një bilbili
Merrë ngjyrë pamja e një trandafili
Ngritet lartë në qiellë shqiponja
Zgjohuni nga gjumi se ka filluar loja


Shkrihet akulli e bleron natyra
Ngjallet jeta e gëzohet fytyra
Qelin lulet dhe bimë tjera
Qe sinjalizojnë se ka ardhë Pranëvera
*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Muzgu Dimëror
-------------
Ngadal bie muzgu
Duket yllë i parë
Dhe hëna më poshtë
Sa fillon me dalë

Q’do gjë xixëllonë
Si hëna dhe yjet
Acari i mbrëmjes
Filon ti lidhë nyjet

Dhe fshati ndezë dritat
Ata reflektorë 
Sa bukur shëndrisin
Mbi të bardhen borë

E nga larg të duket
Në këtë dimër të ftohët
Që q’do dritë e fshatit
Është votër e ngrohët

Ragip Jashari

----------


## trysil

ZILKAT E FLUTURAVE PREJ BORE...


Më bëhet, tek bien në tokë fluskat e borës, sikur të kishin zë, do të krijonin rima. Por ato kanë sall heshtje...
Pse, mos nuk u rri bukur heshtja?! 
Natyrisht, bukur u rri. Dhe, po i vështruam mirë, me kureshtje, do të shohim, se heshtja u rri po aq bukur, siç i rri edhe ylberit në një copë qiell... 

Çudi si munden miliona-miliona të bien në tokë dhe të mos e lëshojnë asnjë ciatje. 
Lëvizja e Fluturave të borës duhet të jetë lëvizje e një harmonie të përkryer kozmike. Ato bien lehtë, sikur ruhen të mos e shpërbëjnë ëndrrën tonë të bukur...

Tek i vështroj,  mendoj; mendoj me vete, se fluturat e borës patjetër pëshpërisin. Po, po... Pëshpërisin edhe gotat e kristalit në tryezë, por ne nuk e dëgjojmë pëshpërimën e tyre.
Më në fund bindem se edhe Fluturat e borës pëshpërisin kristalshëm, veçse ne, mjerisht, s' kemi vesh për t' i dëgjuar...
Pëshpëritja e Fluturave prej bore duhet të jetë shumë më e butë se ajo e gotave të kristalit...

Nëse jemi (besoj patundshëm) dikund vetë, fillikat me veten dhe Fluturat e bardha, natyrisht në qoftë se edhe kozmosi është në anën tonë; i ndal gjithë pëshpëritjet tjera, atëherë, po ta kemi këtë fat, besoj se do t' i dëgjonim Zilkat e bukura të Fluturave prej bore

----------


## xani1

Halil Xani

MË THUAJ GJYSH

Më thuaj gjysh
Bora a ka naze
Atje ka rënë në kodra
Këtu vetëm në pullaze.

Më thuaj gjysh
Hëna naze a ka
Herë del rrumbullake
Herë si drapër e kam pa.

Më thuaj gjysh
Naze a kanë lumenjtë
Që herë rrjedhin qetë
Herë i mbushin përrenjtë.

Më thuaj gjysh
Ti a je nazeli
Kur thua s`dua pite
Më ka ënda fli.

Gjysh tash jam rritur
Dhe mirë po e di
As bora
As hëna,
As lumi,
As gjyshi
S`është mirë
Të jenë nazeli.

Nuk është e tëra për borën, ama në të ka edhe borë.

----------


## Bel ami

Gjiro ,jo vetem  qe do e pastrosh, por mos haro te hedhesh dhe kripe  :buzeqeshje: 

*********************************************

.... Bie bora me ngadal
edhe mbuloi ruget
nuk do vij sonte e dashur
se me duken gjurmet

----------


## bili99

Fisniku-student,pergezime  per  temen   e   bukur,sot  bie  bore   ne   Chicago.
Teme  vertete   e kendshme,  edhe    ftohtesia  sjelle  ngrohtesi   ne   zemer!

Bora

Bie bute   e   ne  qetesi,
mbulese e  bardhe   si  jorgan.
ne  cdo  fluske  ka   nje  magji,
dhe ne  gji  plot sekret mban.

Here  si   velo   nuserie,
e   mbulon     dheun   e   zi.
Here   si   thinja  pleqerie,
permbi   lis  e  permbi   bli.

Per   dritarje  te  shikoj,
per  ty   vargjet  duke  shkruar.
Nuk  di pse te dashuroj !?
bore   e  ftohte,bore  e  bekuar.

Po   ta  them  se  me   pelqen,
me  se  shumti per   hijeshine.
Me ngroh  zemren  e   me  rremben,
me   ftohtesine   dhe   bardhesine.


me  nderime  per   fisnikun  dhe   te  gjithe  ne  kete  teme,

bili99

----------


## bili99

> Gjiro ,jo vetem  qe do e pastrosh, por mos haro te hedhesh dhe kripe 
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> .... Bie bora me ngadal
> edhe mbuloi ruget
> nuk do vij sonte e dashur
> se me duken gjurmet



vetem  per  Bel ami

Ndalu   pak   dhe merr  pushim,
Oj     mikesha   e    rinise.
sa  te  kryhet   ky     takim,
mbulo   gjurmet   e  dashurise.

Une  te  lus ndalu    ti,
se  e  dashura  me  pret.
Mos  na  ftoh    kete  dashuri,
s'ndalet   bora   per  qamet.

S'ndalet   bora  si   sahati,
bie,  bie  pa  pushim.
Djaloshit   pi  Lazarati,
gjurmet  i   mbeten   kujtim...



me  nderime ,
bili99

----------


## Bel ami

Hmmm interesante
 ja dhe nje tjeter kesaj here per Chikagon tende

Vazhdo te biesh debore e dhjetorit
Pavarsisht se s'te prisnim
Pavarsisht se u mardhem
Peisazhi yne vuan per te bardhen...

----------


## fisniku-student

*Pamje Bore*

*Në mëngjes kur u zgjova
Bardhësi bore me sy shikova
Në dritare derisa borën shikoja
Nxhehja shpinën dhe pranë oxhakut qendroja

Shifja tokën kur zbardhohej
Shifja borën nga era që ledhatohej
Lisin që kisha pranë
Fluskat e borës e mbuluan dhe e lanë

Horizonti tashmë kishte zbardhu
Një ukë ne male, filloi me uluru
Një qenushë aty pranë me gëzim vraponte
Luante vallen e tij dhe boren e gezonte

Iku dita dhe erdhi nata
Me erdhi nje ide, u ndezë imagjinata
Mu kujtua dimri i vitit 1999
Qe ta pershendes te nderuarin bili99*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## trysil

Një ditë, nuk e di pse, depërtova ndoshta pak më thellë në veten tima. Sytë m' u rritën nga 
habia...
Zot, ç' dimër imadh brenda meje!!!
Zot, sa shumë borë brenda meje!!!

----------


## trysil

ËNDËRR DHE BORË...



Një ditë, nuk e di pse, mbase edhe padashje, hyra thellë nëpër luginën e kujtesës...

Në qiellin gri të trazuar sall një Zog fluturonte. 

E njoha ai ishte Zogu i Shpresës që ende fluturonte qiejve gri….

Zot, Zot, ç’ Borë paska rënë  në atë peizazh ëndrre të shpirtit!!!

Zot ç’ Dimër i madh Brenda meje!!!

----------


## tetovarja87

Bora ne Tetoven time


Kjo natyr aq e bukur,
dhe njerzia aq te lumtur,
femijet po festojn,
mirseardhje bores i deshirojn.


Bie bora hic pa ndal,
kjo natyr ka veshur,
nje fustan te bardhe,
por si nuse kure e shikon,
Tetoven time e zbukuron.

Mali sharre Tetove,
te jep gjithe ate hijeshi,
Fushat tua...
te pikturuara nga kjo Perendi.



Ku ngjyra e bardhe,
ne kete piktur mbreteron,
kjo boren perfaqeson.


Edhe hena ka nje tjeter ndricim,
yjet ne qiell bejne vallzim,
ka nje tjeter atmosfer ne bote,
sa keq qe  vjen nje her ne mote.



Ngjyra e saj per syt te jep qetesim,
ajeri e freskon shpirtin tim,
ngjyra e saj paraqet pasterti,
sa e bukur Tetova me bore perseri.

----------


## bili99

Bora dhe Fisniku

Zemerbardhe   sikur bora,
Fisniku   kur  pershendet.
Si flamurin  kur   pret  Vlora,
Nen hije te diellit,boren pret!

Merr  nga  bora  bardhesi,
dhe   vendose  mu  ne  zemer.
Ta  gezosh  Vitin  e  Ri,
Fisnik  i  bukri   emer.

Vertete  boren  ne  e  duam,
por  me  shume  diellin  dhe  lirine.
Ne  kete   teme   ne  u  bashkuam,
u  bashkofshim  nen   Shqipnine.

Le  te  bien fluska  bore,
ne  Kosove  e  ne   Shqipni.
Se  kur  jemi  dor per dore,
ngrohtesine  kemi   ardhmeri!

Vitin 1999  kujtime plot,
dimer  i ftohte  per te gjithe ne.
Bora u shkri me barot e lot,
Per  Kosoven  tone te  Re !

Bores ia  dua  bardhesine.
per   drejtesine  une   vdes.
Dhe  bashkimin  e  Shqipnise,
dua ta  shoh...Erga omnes !






Bora

Bora vazhdon  te bie..
duket  do jete dimer  i gjate.
Ne  endrrat   e shpirtit   kur   vie,
e  ngrin   zemren  e  ngrate.

Pranvera sa  s'pret me  ardhe,
me nje zog  dhe  nje trendafil.
Te   shkri  boren  e   bardhe,
tek lugina e  shpirtit trysil  !

Kush thote  se e bardha bore,
s'ka  hijeshi  dhe s'ka  magji !?
Gjithesise  i   rri  si  kurore,
e zemres  i  jep   bardhesine.

Bjer  oj  bore  e  bardhe,
zemres    hapur i  rri  dera.
Te  gjitha  vijne  me  rradhe,
pa  ty s'dijme  c'eshte pranvera.


trysil :   Pranvera   celt  ne  luginen  e ardhmerise tende!


Gezuar !   per  trysil  dhe  te  gjithe qe  nga  fisniku  ne  kete  temen  e  bores, 

bili99

----------


## trysil

Pamje mahnitëse: nën rrezet e diellt shkëlqen bora. Reflektohet përthyerja e dritës. Nga refliktimi  prej drite diellore në cifla bore, i mbyll sytë, gati tërësisht i mbyll...
Kapakët e mbyllur nuk e errësojnë pamjen, meqë mendja  shpirti dhe ëndrra shkrihien në një harmoni të çudtshme.

Ky peizazh përjetohet pa asnjë pipëtimë brenda dhe jashtë vetes, sepse, përveç tjerash është edhe i ëndërrt...

----------


## fisniku-student

> Bora dhe Fisniku
> 
> Zemerbardhe   sikur bora,
> Fisniku   kur  pershendet.
> Si flamurin  kur   pret  Vlora,
> Nen hije te diellit,boren pret!
> 
> Merr  nga  bora  bardhesi,
> dhe   vendose  mu  ne  zemer.
> ...


*Përsëri Bardhë*

*Erdhë janari e po e presim Prillin
Me kenaqësi e pershendesim Bilin
Me freski dhe fluska bore
Po ta kisha afër bilin, do e qarosja me akullore

Na shkoi viti 2009
Dhe erdhi Dy mi e dhjet
I shkruaj bilit99
Sa per ta pershendet

Të gëzoftë jeta ty dhe te beftë te lumtur
Dhe e gëzofsh ti jetën sikur nje flutur
Me shendet dhe jetë te qetë
Prano nderimet nga fisniku sepse te pershendetë
*

----------


## bili99

Bora vazhdon te  bie

Ne  Chicago sot  bore  bie,
thone  do bije gjysem meter.
Bije   ,bije    bore    e  re,
pa  u  shkri   bore  e  vjeter.

Dhe  nga  puna  kur  te  dal,
rruget   nuk do jene pastruar.
Do jet   bere   bora  si  mal,
recesion na  ka kapluar.

Nuk  pastrojne   boren  e  bardhe,
nuk  ka  kripe   dhe  metelik.
Presin  pranveren  me   ardhe,
dhe  recesionin  me   ik.

Vertete me  rruget  lan  nam,
por,une prape do  t'mberri  ne  shtepi.
Kam  gezim   dhe   elan   kam,
qe  nisem  dhe  nje    Vit te   Ri.

Forumista   ju   ku   jeni?
pse  ju   rrini  si   memec?
Nga nje  strofe  bore ta veni,
bashke  ta  bejme nje  dardalec.

Ju  poete   dhe   bejtexhi,
me  vargjet  si fluska bore.
Me  frymezim  per   poezi,
n'teme te bores ,dore per dore.


Hidhni  vargje  per   bardhesine,
se  edhe shume  kohe  nuk  keni.
Se   vjen  Prilli   me   puhine,
do shkrihet   bora   dhe   refreni!



Rrofsh   Fisnik,ja  kalofshi   super   ne  temen  e bores !


me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## fara

Po deshe te dish
te ne s'ka debore,
ka ardhe e u ,,prish''
per dy dite e disa ore.

Derisa Europa u ngri
neve dielli na nxen,
permbytje ne Shqiperi
fillin kesaj kush ja gjen.

Motra keto dite 
shpesh serizisht thote,
s'ka dimer kete vit
asnjehere s'ka ndier ftohte.

Sepse ajo udheton
ne pune per te shkuar,
dimrin qe acaron
shpesh  e ka shijuar.

----------

